# thoughts on buying a 3.0 CS or CSi?



## AlpineE36 (Jun 8, 2009)

i want to buy one in the near future, but don't know whether I should get into buying an old Bimmer. I don't want to wake up with a headache of a car, as Im only really worried about them breaking. I have a e36 325is, that runs trouble free, bullet proof, but about these older ones, I have no idea.
and I want to know wether or not to get a CS for good 'ol reliable carbs, or the more powerful CSi, which has fuel injection, but as most everone know, early fuel injected cars were a bit of a pain.
hit me up with some thoughts

thanks guys


----------



## dtortoise3 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Buying 3.0cs or csi*

The older coupes are great cars but you need to spend a considerable amount to get a decent example. I have a 74 with 3.5 fuel injected engine (the way to go) 16" wheels , 5 speed, recaros, springs, bilsteins, ect and really enjoy the car. The early fuel injected cars are a pain and parts are getting scare. Late model engines give you some advantages in fuel savings plus parts are more readily available. Spend over $12k and you will get a good base car- less and it will probably need some form of bodywork (rust repair) and or mechanical issues, Those items alone will probably cost you more than what you paid for the car.
Hope this helps.


----------



## kwyjibo (Jun 1, 2006)

not trying to dissuade you, but you should read all the posts you can over at e9coupe.com from people who just bought one (either one) and discovered all the problems (rust) or came in asking buying advice and never were heard from again. these cars are difficult to find in "rust-free", well-sorted condition unless you put in a large initial investment. what you'll find as the bottom line in the other forum can be paraphrased as something like: whatever you plan on paying for one, double it. there is some truth to it - i know from personal experience that these are great cars but not inexpensive.

and as far as your original question goes, it probably won't matter much because you should just find the car with the least amount of rust as the starting point. if its a csi and that's what you want - great. if its not, motor swaps are common - and while you're in there, put in a 5sp.


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

If you like the look and that era look at a E3.. a Bavaria. they can be had for 2k. Dont rust like the coupes and share the same power plant. Its a 4 door, but they are nice cars.

A e9 is going to be 1 rusty and 4k.. or like mentioned above , Fairly solid and 10k.


----------



## Luis A. (Dec 13, 2007)

Why do the Bavarias not rust out like the CS's?


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

They do. They were a "stripper" model of the 2800,3.0 sedans.Rust is the giant issue on *ALL* cars of this era.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

it's going to be a big project anyway you look at it...parts will be hard to find and *expensive*.

If you can decide if you have the time, *money*, and patience for a project like this I think it would be well worth doing. they are absolutely beautiful cars and they deserve to hang out on the roads more often. it's not everyday you get the chance to see one driving around and it always puts a smile on my face to see someone take care of a car like these.

Good luck and if you do decide to do it...we got yer back!!!


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

The 4 door cars have a different front floor area and tourque box. So there wasnt as many little places to store road grime and moisture in the front fender area .
Also the Rocker panels were differnt and held up much better then the coupes. So I guess I am talking about structural rust. VS bubbles behind the side trim etc.

I have seen Coupes from FL and AZ with rust. and usually cars dont rust there. Vs I have owned a few Bavarias from FL with virtuall no rust. The only rust I had was round the gas pedal and it was because the Windscreen rubber dried out and it was leaking. After I replaced the rubber the car is water tight again and no issues.


----------



## Luis A. (Dec 13, 2007)

That's the answer I was looking for; thanks Bam!


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

Here you go A rusty project.. I would consider it a basket case. Its going to need to be rebuilt from the ground up..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1972...ef7cccd67&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245#ht_500wt_1155

And look at the price..

Vs the 4 door car.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1973...cks?hash=item53dc8d4fec&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245

And if you want a project there are the 2002s. you can get any body panel you want for them. They are being restamped. So the cars can be restored eaisly.. but its still $$$..in Labor costs.


----------



## kwyjibo (Jun 1, 2006)

bam- yes, coupes are more expensive, but is it really fair to use a rusted out csl that people are only hoping to salvage the rare bits off of -like the steering wheel, aluminum doors and lids, and etc- as the basis of your comparison? there is no need to resort to extremes to make a valid point. 
for the original post, mike miller has a reasonably recent buyers guide comparing sedans and coupes in either roundel or bimmer. i'll look for the article when i get home and post the issue later.


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

I was only comparing the cars by price. A 4k Coupe will need rust repair, Vs a 4k Bavaria will be really nice.
I agree the coupes are collectible and is a very good looking car. What I was trying to point out is if you want a Vintage BMW that has the Looks of a 70s era car then the 4 door. Bavaria. 2800. 3.0 may be a good option.
It seems those that have Cash have adopted the Coupes and Isettas and driven up the prices. It nice that the cars are being recognized, so its not only old Italian cars are bringing in cash. Just pointing out there are other options.


----------

